

Tutorial: How to make an offline HTML5 web app, FT style - hypermediaguy
http://labs.ft.com/2012/08/basic-offline-html5-web-app/

======
jim_lawless
A few months ago, I saw Andrew Betts of the Financial Times Labs speak at the
O'Reilly Fluent JavaScript conference. I was intrigued by their focus of using
HTML5/JS to provide offline caching of content so that a reader could keep
clicking on story links even if they were away from Wi-Fi connections.

Betts discussed some of the hurdles they encountered. Including their creation
of a custom compression algorithm applied against the UTF-16 JS data so that
much more could be stored on the client device.

